# Formatting a CD-RW in XP to run on Windows 98 computer



## bandit88 (Mar 10, 2004)

My reliable laser printer is hooked up to my old Micron PC running Windows 98. I want to print a large document off the laser printer. The document is on my Dell Dimension 5100 PC with Windows XP. I formatted a low-speed (1x -4x) CD-RW on the Dell using the Sonic software. I copied the file to the CD-RW and verified that it was on the disc, but when I opened it on the Windows 98 PC there were no files showing. It's as if the disc didn't exist and I suppose that's what the machine thinks. 

Is there a way I can format the CD-RW disc so that the Windows 98 computer will read the files? Or should I just burn a coaster CD-R? Thanks


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

the disc was probably not *Closed* so the other machine didn't see the information that it needs to see.

Out of curiosity, are the machines in the same room?


----------



## bandit88 (Mar 10, 2004)

No, the machines are in different rooms. How do I make sure the disc is "closed?"


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Not sure, never used a CD-RW yet ><

well short term answer, use a CD-R instead or a thumb drive (Target sells nice ones for cheap)

long term, think about wireless or if you can wired network between the two machines, that way you can share the printer.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

One other thing came to mind... and that permissions, though that shouldn't affect it...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Just burn the CD like a CD-R, don't use packet writing. If you simply treat it like a data CD-R, you'll end up with a file that you can read without the packet driver installed.


----------



## shadara (Jun 27, 2004)

I use CD-RW's a lot. I'm a graphic artist, so I'm constantly storing new images on CD's in case I have a crash. CD-RW's are made so you can keep adding or changing data to the same CD. Once the CD is close to being full, I finalize the CD. 

If you didn't finalize the CD, I'm sure that would be the problem.

Shad


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

shadara said:


> I use CD-RW's a lot. I'm a graphic artist, so I'm constantly storing new images on CD's in case I have a crash. CD-RW's are made so you can keep adding or changing data to the same CD. Once the CD is close to being full, I finalize the CD.
> 
> If you didn't finalize the CD, I'm sure that would be the problem.
> 
> Shad


A CD-RW means a CD Re-Writeable, not CD Read-Write
So unless you are using "packet writing" you cannot actually change the data in a file, but you can erase the disk and start again, or add files unless finalised.

If (as above) packet writing software is used to create the CD it will not be readable unless the packet writing software is also installed on the other PC.


----------

